# Overseas Pakistanis' Admission's Procedure In Punjab Medical Colleges



## rafa (Dec 3, 2013)

can anyone tell me that are overseas pakistanis treated in the same way as pakistani nationals applying in UHS? and do they have same fees for mbbs and do they give same test of UHS?please reply.


----------



## rafa (Dec 3, 2013)

no one replied what a pity:speechless:


----------



## rabiataseer (Oct 8, 2013)

Dear....It depends on where are you from...and what system you took.Most students from Saudia after doing 
Alevels go and prepare for MCAT .If u take MCAT in punjab u will be considred in merit as local students both in private and public,If u r selected in merit.
but before that u have to get equivalence for your O and A levels from IBCC.

If u dont sit MCAT u can enter pvt colleges on foriegn seats by paying in dollars.


----------



## rafa (Dec 3, 2013)

Thanks, but i have done F.Sc from Punjab PAKISTAN by the way thank you very much.


----------

